# Cool-aid and salt blocks



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've used grape with good results.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

no idea, i would guess if you have hogs they'll be all over it


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I use whatever is cheapest. Get ready for a lot of racoon pics also.


----------



## BryJR (Jun 22, 2014)

Kool Aid? Is that for scent or what?


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't do it if you have hogs in the area. They are a real p.i.t.a. once they find ur stuff.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

redneckarcher33 said:


> I've used grape with good results.


Grape kool aid and deer cane powder


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

gritsnfishin1 said:


> Don't do it if you have hogs in the area. They are a real p.i.t.a. once they find ur stuff.


Lol check my pics I just posted on this thread


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you all just spread the powder or mix it with water


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

I mix with water


----------



## redmag (Dec 31, 2011)

Read about the kool-aid on here. What I'd like to know is what is your mixture? Also, saw that someone was using jello mix, anyone know about using jello?


----------



## shinerman0 (Jun 10, 2014)

i use a 50 lb bag of water softener salt a bag of deer cane and 10 packs of grape cool aid. mix it together and would split it between to sites. worked well deer would make a crater out of the spot


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

redmag said:


> Read about the kool-aid on here. What I'd like to know is what is your mixture? Also, saw that someone was using jello mix, anyone know about using jello?


I've used old jello packets I found in the cabinet. Just dumped it ontop of my salt block and poured alittle water on it. Deer seemed to like it. It was grape flavor


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

shinerman0 said:


> i use a 50 lb bag of water softener salt a bag of deer cane and 10 packs of grape cool aid. mix it together and would split it between to sites. worked well deer would make a crater out of the spot


did you dump it out dry on the ground or dissolve the salt in water?


----------



## shinerman0 (Jun 10, 2014)

dumped it out dry on the ground. within a week it had dissolved into the ground.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like I'll need to stop by the grocery store :embara: LOL


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder if this would work with mule deer.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

MICCOX said:


> I wonder if this would work with mule deer.


I'm going to give it a whirl with my blacktails, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## blevinsbulldog (Jan 4, 2014)

shinerman0 said:


> i use a 50 lb bag of water softener salt a bag of deer cane and 10 packs of grape cool aid. mix it together and would split it between to sites. worked well deer would make a crater out of the spot


with or with out water?


----------



## shinerman0 (Jun 10, 2014)

Without


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

shinerman0 said:


> i use a 50 lb bag of water softener salt a bag of deer cane and 10 packs of grape cool aid. mix it together and would split it between to sites. worked well deer would make a crater out of the spot



I gathered up the supplies!! I can't wait to try this out cause Iv got pigs out the ass so this should be a shank fest over this little concoction!!


----------



## Jarsh30 (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought softner salt and a block and spread out two days ago with cameras. I'll post pics of my findings in a week or so. I have whitetails and mule deer alike. Pretty pumped hoping this works out!


----------



## shinerman0 (Jun 10, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Any specific water softener? 



shinerman0 said:


> i use a 50 lb bag of water softener salt a bag of deer cane and 10 packs of grape cool aid. mix it together and would split it between to sites. worked well deer would make a crater out of the spot


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Just bought my supplies...gonna try and get it to the sites this afternoon and will see how it works...already feeding corn at both sites so should not take long for the deer to find!


----------



## shinerman0 (Jun 10, 2014)

parker_hunter said:


> Any specific water softener?


I use the rock salt version not the pellet kind.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

All I could find was the pellet... guess I will see if it makes a difference lol  Was only $2.98 for a #40 bag anyhow...



shinerman0 said:


> I use the rock salt version not the pellet kind.


----------



## yanny (Mar 7, 2011)

Softener salt has other chemicals in it that are not good for your deer. I believe it is illegal to use around here. You might want to look into it...


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

The kind I picked up is all natural salt...no different than the white salt block...




yanny said:


> Softener salt has other chemicals in it that are not good for your deer. I believe it is illegal to use around here. You might want to look into it...


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Gamehunter25 (Jul 7, 2014)

Deer haven't touched my salt block I put grape cool aid and they haven't touched it at all


----------



## in2elk (Sep 28, 2011)

You must have a bad location gamehunter!!


----------



## Jarsh30 (Nov 10, 2013)

So far I picked up this little guy! My other camera isn't cooperating....but both sites were hit and my salt block I put out also. Hope I have more to share later! Also the softner I bought was all natural also in raw rock salt form.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a great looking deer.


----------



## polarishunter0 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, The Walmart here locally has 40 lbs bags of Salt for salt water pools for 5.97/bag. that's a whole lot cheaper than salt licks.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Local Orscheln has 50lb cattle salt block for $5.99.

I think that's a bit on the expensive side, for a block of salt. But acceptable-enough.

I bought 1, sawed a line around it with an old bow saw, then wacked it with a hammer and chisel (making 2 blocks), and gave one to my Father-In-Law to put alongside the corn and stuff he has in his yard. (Mom-in-law likes to sit on her back porch and watch them).


----------

